# Help with my wife's first Var cycle



## Ainanalu (Dec 7, 2014)

My wife is getting ready for her 4th physique comp and has really plateaued. We have discussed it and she will be running Var at 10MG a day. 5MG AM and 5MG PM. I have a very reputable source I use for myself and now with my own order I am also getting hers. Just in case I have 3 LabMax kits to test 3 of the pills to ensure my wife will be taking Var and not something else. I trust my source but better safe than sorry. She is also running HGH along side 10MG Nolva to help reduce bodyfat. So my main question to all you ladies and gentleman is do you know if we can run a female hormone panel every 3-4 weeks to make sure she has optimum blood levels, and if so what markers would we look for and at what level? Any other suggestions would be great. Thanks for checking this out. I will keep this updated once she starts her contest prep as well as post up any blood work in the labs section and put a link on this thread if people want to keep an eye on it. Thanks again for any info that will help my wife.


----------



## maddad (Dec 21, 2014)

i'm a blood work freak and i have no idea the answer to your question. get a set of solid baseline blood work and compare them periodically. i believe someone who knew more than me said var can knock your good cholesterol into the dirt after a while. my wife is also running var for the first so i'd be interested in this. How much is the nolva helping?


----------



## Ainanalu (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply MD, losses and gains can say a lot about if something is working..... "in your head"!!!! That is exactly why I always do base mid, end, and recovery blood work. especially when testing out a new source. Even more so since its mywife we are talking about. So far the gains and losses we have recorded are definitely above average to say the least and it does seem there is some truth behind nolva being selective towards the thigh lipid cell growth and shrinking. Her outer thighs around the glute have improved to really begin to see the tie in, as well as loss in the hips. possibly just speculative but so far we think its working.


----------

